# Tri Tronics New G3 E Collars



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

What is the word on the new line of the TT G3? I like that they have a smaller antenna but all in all they seem to be pretty much the same. Has anyone had a chance to use the new G3 series (minus the Sport models which have been out for a while) and were your thoughts?

Also, what is the deal with the new Tracer lights? At least for retriever training they would seem to be useless but maybe I am not thinking about everything. I could understand them if you had some hounds but other than that I am at a loss.


----------



## Jo Ann Reynolds (Jul 2, 2007)

In the winter I often air and exercise the dogs in the woods at night. Sure is a lot easier to find them black dogs when they have their own tracer light. Don't have my new G3 yet but its coming soon.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Jo Ann Reynolds said:


> In the winter I often air and exercise the dogs in the woods at night. Sure is a lot easier to find them black dogs when they have their own tracer light. Don't have my new G3 yet but its coming soon.


Well I guess in that case they seem useful.


----------



## MDowney (Mar 22, 2008)

I received my new Pro 200 G3 yesterday. The only changes are the smaller antena, the battery on the transmitter is attached by two screws,the tone button was moved from the back of the transmitter to the front and I think now they are all EXP models. 

Haven't had a chance to use it yet but I understand the only changes were cosmetic.

Mike


----------



## torrey (May 15, 2008)

Jo Ann Reynolds said:


> In the winter I often air and exercise the dogs in the woods at night. Sure is a lot easier to find them black dogs when they have their own tracer light. Don't have my new G3 yet but its coming soon.


I go running at night with my dog sometimes...have a red led thing that attaches to her collar but it tends to fall off. Am thinking about getting one of these but want to get some opinions on them from others first. Have you actually used the tracers?


----------



## Smokin' Guns (Feb 2, 2009)

I just got my tracer light in the mail on Monday and so far it seems to be pretty nice. The reason I got it was for some of the same reasons others have. You can fine the dog at night, especially at the boat ramp at 4am when your half a sleep. The light is bright enough. It has two settings a flasher and continuous. The only thing I don't like about the flasher is the delay in flashes (it's a little slow). It's suppose to be waterproof but I haven't tested it yet in the water.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

I never thought of the fact that it might be useful early in the morning before hunting. I like that idea. Thanks I figured I wasn't thinking all too clearly.


----------



## Jo Ann Reynolds (Jul 2, 2007)

torrey said:


> I go running at night with my dog sometimes...have a red led thing that attaches to her collar but it tends to fall off. Am thinking about getting one of these but want to get some opinions on them from others first. Have you actually used the tracers?


No, still waiting for mine to come in the mail.


----------



## Chaney S K (Apr 5, 2007)

Got my Pro 200 today and just out of the box, I like the new charging cradle for the transmitter. It "clips" in kinda similar to the receiver so you know it has a good connection.


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

I ordered a new G3 Flyway today. I'll report back once I've used it.


----------

